# Dish Release L4.01 - USB port



## brooklynkid (Mar 24, 2007)

I now have Dish ViP622 release L4.01 - does anyone know if I will be able to attach an external hard drive via my USB port?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SOON !


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

...But not yet! They say later this year.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

oh... and :welcome_s brooklynkid to DBSTalk. Hope you find the site helpful.

Here are some pictures for CES of the screens and it in operation.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=75628


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Judging by past experience, look for it around September.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Judging by past experience, look for it around September.


September of WHAT year????


----------



## joe_schmeau (Mar 20, 2007)

skyviewmark1 said:


> September of WHAT year????


Somewhere between September and August...:lol:


----------



## KCJay (Sep 9, 2003)

I may not have noticed this before, but there is an option to "enable" or "disable" an external hard drive in the "preferences" section. I noticed mine was disabled, so I enabled it...Has this option always been there, but just does not work yet, or is this something new?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

KCJay said:


> I may not have noticed this before, but there is an option to "enable" or "disable" an external hard drive in the "preferences" section. I noticed mine was disabled, so I enabled it...Has this option always been there, but just does not work yet, or is this something new?


I could be wrong, but I thought that feature was related to the ability to "control" an external device like the PocketDish or DVD/VCR to record via the audio/video cables rather than recording to the hard drive as normally for a DVR.

Again, could be wrong assumption on my part as I've never fooled with that particular setting.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The option has always been there. It is for the PocketDish. If you Enable it, you have a new option when defining a timer. You can create an EXT timer that should record to an External device (PD). I say "should" because it does not work properly. This has been a problem in the past and is still a problem in L4.01. The CC signal is used to send instructions to the PD to turn it on and off and start/stop the recording. However it never gets the PD turned on. This is called the Record Link feature. I sure wish it worked and I reported it to Dish in my L4.01 test feedback.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

KCJay said:


> I may not have noticed this before, but there is an option to "enable" or "disable" an external hard drive in the "preferences" section. I noticed mine was disabled, so I enabled it...Has this option always been there, but just does not work yet, or is this something new?


I must be missing something as I cannot find this option in "Preferences". Can you give me more directions on finding it?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Menu-8-6-ERD Setup.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Menu-8-6-ERD Setup.


Thanks, don't know why I couldn't find it before. Thought I had looked everywhere.


----------

